# bekomme tdsl nicht zum laufen

## luna

also ich habe rp-pppoe und ppp gemerget.

habe adsl-setup gemacht und alles schön artig eingegeben.

aber wenn ich nun adsl-start eingebe dann tut sich nix d.h. bekomme kein ping auf server im internet.

hab dann mal im log nach geschaut und da steht das ich auch ne ip bekommen habe (local und remote steht da dann) aber das sind zwei direkt aufeinander folgende ips z.b. 10.124.6.113 und 10.124.6.114.

und das geht ja irgendwie nicht.

auch sagt das log das es die default route nicht setzen konnte. da hab ich mal die default route gelöscht, da ich vorher über nen gateway ins inet gekommen bin.

hab mir auch schon die ganzen posts hier durchgelesen. leider hats mir nicht geholfen. :(

gibt es ausser der pppoe.conf und der pap-secrets noch ne andere datei die ich bearbeiten muss?

bye luna

----------

## ajordan

poste mal bitte deine Ausgabe von 'route -n' und 'ifconfig'

Alex

----------

## luna

so hier:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:E3:02:DA:84

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:37 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:428 (428.0 b)  TX bytes:2676 (2.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:15 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:500 (500.0 b)  TX bytes:500 (500.0 b)

  

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## ajordan

Hast du in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf bei DEFAULTROUTE=YES zu stehen?

Wenn nicht, dann probier das mal bitte, sollte das immer noch nicht klappen, poste bitte nochmal 'route -n' und 'ifconfig' wenn du connected hast.

Alex

----------

## luna

Also  DEFAULTROUTE ist auf YES.

hier 'ifconfig' und 'route -n'

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:E3:02:DA:84

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:15 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:10.112.112.112  P-t-P:10.112.112.113  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

10.112.112.113  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
```

hab hier auch noch nen bisschen aus meinem log. was mir auffällt ist das ich immer die gleiche ip zugewiesen bekomme.

```

[Sep 17 16:03:03 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep 17 16:03:03 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep 17 16:03:03 [pppd] not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.0.2]

Sep 17 16:03:03 [pppd] local  IP address 10.112.112.112

Sep 17 16:03:03 [pppd] remote IP address 10.112.112.113

Sep 17 16:03:34 [adsl-stop] Killing pppd

Sep 17 16:03:34 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15.

Sep 17 16:03:34 [pppd] Exit.

Sep 17 16:03:34 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Sep 17 16:03:34 [adsl-stop] Killing adsl-connect

Sep 17 16:04:50 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep 17 16:04:50 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep 17 16:04:50 [pppd] local  IP address 10.112.112.112

Sep 17 16:04:50 [pppd] remote IP address 10.112.112.113

Sep 17 16:05:13 [pppd] Starting link

Sep 17 16:05:13 [pppd] Serial connection established.

Sep 17 16:05:13 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisc-3

Sep 17 16:05:13 [pppd] Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Sep 17 16:05:13 [pppoe] PPP session is 463

Sep 17 16:05:13 [pppoe] read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 463: Input/output error

Sep 17 16:05:13 [pppoe] Sent PADT

```

einmal stand auch so was im log:

```
[pppd] pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device. You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by executing the following command as root:  mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0 
```

'mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0' habe ich dann auch gemacht an der konsole

also es ist mir auch aufgefallen das die lämpchen an meinen switch gar nicht blinken wenn ich mich ins inet einwähle. sonst tun sie das.

als wenn pppd mein modem nicht findet.

danke für die hilfe.

bye luna

----------

## ohBee

Du hast noch keine IP zugewiesen gekriegt, da 10.112.112.112 nur ein Dummy ist.

Irgendwie scheint dein Rechner Probleme mit dem Link des virtuellen Interfaces zu haben

----------

## Ataraxis

Hi,

kannst du mal ein lsmod | grep ppp posten?

Vielleicht fehlt dir ja ein Kernelmodul, bei mir sieht das ganze so aus,

ppp_synctty scheint man anscheinend nicht zu brauchen:

```
root@battleant ataraxis # lsmod | grep ppp

ppp_synctty             6304   0  (unused)

ppp_async               7680   1

ppp_generic            16192   3  [ppp_synctty ppp_async]

slhc                    5584   0  [ppp_generic]

```

Gruss

Ataraxis

----------

## luna

also bei 'lsmod | grep ppp' tut sich gar nix.

hab ppp ja auch nicht als modul mit compiliert sondern fest im kernel.

also ich schnalls nicht hab noch mal komplett alles neu installiert, aber immer noch das gleiche.

----------

## Ataraxis

hast du auch alles notwendige im kernel?

```
ataraxis@battleant ataraxis $ grep PPP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

```

poste doch mal deins bitte

----------

## luna

```
CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set
```

ich dachte immer beim rp-pppoe brauch man pppoe nicht im kernel. dann werd ich das mal neu compilieren

----------

## luna

also jetzt geht es. schreib gerade mit lynx von gentoo aus. :D

ich hab alles was mit ppp zutun hat als modul compiliert und geladen. und dann noch in der pppoe.conf dnsserver auf 'specify' gestellt (hatte ich vorher auf 'server' stehen).

besten dank fuer die hilfe. hab ne menge gelernt. Danke.

bye luna

----------

